# ATT&T now allows non Market app installs



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ATT&T is upgrading certain phone models (see below) to allow non- Market app installs (side loading) . This upgrade is coming down in the background. My phone was updated some time last night. I just installed the Amazon Appstore application, couldn't have done that yesterday. To check to see if your phone has been upgraded go to settings/tools > applications. You should see a option "Unkown Sources". Check on it then "ok" on warning. Now you're good to install apps from any source. 
According to Android Central these phones will be the first: HTC Inspire 4G or Aria, or a Samsung Captivate. 
I've got the Inspire4G. The Infuse already had this. 
Finally! It's about time!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Very interesting indeed - and thank you for the heads up!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Now its a lot easier to install and upgrade testing beta apps. That was a big pia without using a rooted phone. At some point all AT&T phones that support it will get the update, I'm assuming all future AT&T Android phones will allow non-Market app installs. That restriction was one good reason to root the phone.


----------

